# Applying for citizenship



## MrSam

So I am in the early stages of applying for my citizenship by descent. The lawyer in Italy told me there are two ways I can go about it (1) Apply through the consulate in my country (2) Come to Italy to live and apply from there, which is much faster.

I was confused about option 2 so asked him if I just come on a 90-day stay and hope the citizenship is granted before the 90 days runs out. He replied as follows: :_there is no 90 days limit since you become Italian resident and can stay as much as you want. Once you have recognized the citizenship you can travel back to your own country_

I'm wondering how that works. Don't want to keep asking the lawyer questions at this stage since I have not engaged him formally yet, don't want to be a pest. 

Anybody with any insights into how this option might work? I'm sure you can't just turn up at Italian immigration and say you are a resident and they say "OK" and stamp your passport with no time limit. I am currently a EU passport holder (UK) although resident in Australia.


----------



## NickZ

If you have an UK passport there is no 90 day limit. At least not at the moment.

Have you actually talked to your consulate? How long is the waiting list? If you have all your paperwork the consulate will be quicker not slower . Unless your paperwork isn't from Australia?


----------



## MrSam

I haven't contacted the consulate yet, still in the process of getting all the documents which mostly will be sourced from the UK. My grandfather's birth and marriage paperwork will have to be sourced from Italy, hence the lawyer.

I'll probably apply through the consulate in Sydney. No idea what the waiting list is like but can't imagine it will be that long, maybe three months or so?

Thanks


----------



## NickZ

You don't need a lawyer to get birth or marriage records. If you know all dates and names you could write the town and ask for them. 

If OTOH you're coming you could always just walk into the office. Small towns this isn't that hard. Large centres the lines might be daunting.


----------



## Troz

Can't speak for the consulate-general in Sydney but our experiences with the one in Melbourne have been very positive. Nothing like the horror stories you read.


----------



## GeordieBorn

Unless there is something I've not read about applying for citizenship, I think 90 days is an issue as after that time if an EU citizen you would need to apply for residency to stay longer. I suspect that's what the lawyer is really saying.


----------



## NickZ

No I think the lawyer is talking about the 90 day visa waiver. But either way it's not a huge issue at the moment. The OP seems to be an UK national. At worst they'd have to fulfill the residency requirements.


----------



## MrSam

Thanks for all your replies. I will most likely be applying through the consulate. I think the hard part will be finding the Italian paperwork as my ancestor's details are a bit sketchy. But I'm working on it and sure I will get there eventually.


----------



## accbgb

MrSam said:


> Thanks for all your replies. I will most likely be applying through the consulate. I think the hard part will be finding the Italian paperwork as my ancestor's details are a bit sketchy. But I'm working on it and sure I will get there eventually.


To what country did your ancestor immigrate?

If Australia, my recollection is that the Australia National Archives have very good records, searchable online. 

Start here National Archives of Australia and just type "immigration" in the search box.


----------



## MrSam

accbgb said:


> MrSam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all your replies. I will most likely be applying through the consulate. I think the hard part will be finding the Italian paperwork as my ancestor's details are a bit sketchy. But I'm working on it and sure I will get there eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> To what country did your ancestor immigrate?
> 
> If Australia, my recollection is that the Australia National Archives have very good records, searchable online.
> 
> Start here National Archives of Australia and just type "immigration" in the search box.
Click to expand...

My grandfather emigrated to the UK ending up in Scotland. Imagine, leaving the Amalfi coast for a life in Dundee? But the world was a different place at that time and I guess events and circumstances dictated the path that he took.


----------



## 95995

accbgb said:


> To what country did your ancestor immigrate?
> 
> If Australia, my recollection is that the Australia National Archives have very good records, searchable online.
> 
> Start here National Archives of Australia and just type "immigration" in the search box.


Not necessarily that good, quite a number of my family's records aren't there, but others might have more lucky.


----------



## MrSam

NickZ said:


> You don't need a lawyer to get birth or marriage records. If you know all dates and names you could write the town and ask for them.
> 
> If OTOH you're coming you could always just walk into the office. Small towns this isn't that hard. Large centres the lines might be daunting.


HI Nick

I have all the relevant information re: birth and marriage date and place, so how do I find the address in Italy to make my request? The birthplace is Altrani, Salerno and the marriage Scala, Salerno. Would there be a central department in Salerno that I could contact? I've searched on the web but can't get any clear information on how to proceed. I'd like to try to get the documents myself, as you suggest, and save myself some Euros.

Thanks for your help so far.

Regards
Sam


----------



## NickZ

Comune di Salerno

Ufficio ANAGRAFE each town will have its own office

Just hope they answer their emails.


----------



## MrSam

NickZ said:


> Comune di Salerno
> 
> Ufficio ANAGRAFE each town will have its own office
> 
> Just hope they answer their emails.


Thanks, I found an address for Atrani and I've fired off an email. I also hope they understand Google Italian. Wait and see what happens.

When I googled Altrani I found web pages and also the same pages when I use Atrani (without the L). I'm assuming they are the same place. On my Grandfather's naturalisation cert. it is written ALTRANI.

Thanks again for your help.

Cheers


----------



## MrSam

I wasn't really surprised when my attempt to contact the authorities directly in Italy failed. But I haven't given up. I have engaged a local company in Australia who specialize in this sort of thing. The cost is about five times less than I was quoted by a firm in Rome. So it is just a question of waiting and see what happens. I just hope they don't change the rules before I can complete the process.


----------



## John and Cecil

Hi, how is your search for your ancestor documents proceeding? I just saw your post, I went through the entire process from the USA without an attorney and through the consulate in NYC. I ordered the birth records of my grandfather and grandmother (both born around 1900) through an online website called myitalianfamily.com. I think I paid $75 each and they did get me certified copies of both birth certificates but it took several months. I also tried ordering one document through Italian Citizenship & Genealogy Services (myitaliancitizenship.com), but they took my money and ignored all my emails so I had to dispute the charge. I do not recommend ICGS at all! I also read about some people hiring people like researchers/etc that live near the commune to go for them and try to obtain the documents in person. There are also some forms online that you can fill out and mail to the commune, but without being able to include a payment it was not very likely that this would work. 

It was a long process for me, after I obtained all the docs for my grandparents, my parents, and myself I had to have them certified with apostiles and also translated into Italian. Then I went to my appointment (I had to wait 6 months to get an appointment but I reserved a date before I had everything ready) and the appointment went smoothly. I then waited about 13 months for the letter stating I was accepted, and then I waited another month for an appointment to apply for the passport and another week to receive the passport.

Good luck with your project!


----------



## MrSam

Hi
I'm still waiting for copies of my grandfather's birth and marriage certificates. I will follow up with my agent in the next couple of weeks (aztranslations.com.au). Then basically follow the same steps that you did yourself but hope it doesn't take quite so long. I am not in any particular hurry but just worried that the rules might change before I complete the process. In the meantime I am living another dream of mine, living in Bali and enjoying every minute. 
Ciao.


----------

